# Sony Shows Off New High Sensitivity Sensor Called STARVIS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2015)

```
Not to be outdone by Canon’s <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-me20f-sh-available-for-preorder/">4,560,000 ISO sensor equipped ME20F-SH camera</a>. Sony is showcasing a new high sensitivity sensors called STARVIS, which looks to be for surveillance applications, but I’d imagine such technology will make its way to other image sensors in Sony’s lineup.</p>
<blockquote><p>The STARVIS is back-illuminated pixel technology used in CMOS image sensors for surveillance camera applications. It features a sensitivity of 2000 mV or more per 1 µm<sup>2</sup> (color product, when imaging with a 706 cd/m<sup>2</sup> light source, F5.6 in 1 s accumulation equivalent), and realizes high picture quality in the visible-light and near infrared light regions.</p></blockquote>
<p>A video demonstration of the new sensors capabilities is available after the break.</p>
<p><!--more-->

<iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/TfA9-s4LdXQ" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
```


----------



## pedro (Oct 27, 2015)

I smell an a7sIII/IV coming with that nailed to it sometime within the next 3-4 years...Price tagged: US $ 4000.00

here's more to it 12.4 MP...
http://www.sony.net/Products/SC-HP/new_pro/february_2014/imx226_e.html


----------



## TeT (Oct 27, 2015)

in 3 or 4 years it would have to the be the A7VI or A7VII (the A7III will probably be out next year).... AND there is probably an even chance Sony has scrapped it by then and moved on the the A12 or somesuch new platform (and mount)


----------



## Adelino (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice name.


----------



## chromophore (Oct 27, 2015)

That video clearly is a simulation, not actual output from this sensor. It's obviously a composite of different images, unlike Canon's showcase, which depicts actual sensor output that has not been spliced together Frankenstein-style.


----------



## GlynH (Oct 27, 2015)

Just watched the video.

What's it called again? 

-=Glyn=-


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 27, 2015)

Surveillance camera technology is often not suited to general photography. It usually involves low resolution very large photosites. People want 50 mp sensors, and not 3 mp sensors for their cameras.

Expecting to see super large photosites in general purpose cameras is unlikely to happen.


----------



## emko (Oct 27, 2015)

is this video a joke? lol look at that FONT  what the hell and why repeat only one word 

starfish......starfish.....starfish.....starfish


----------



## mouellic (Oct 28, 2015)

chromophore said:


> That video clearly is a simulation, not actual output from this sensor. It's obviously a composite of different images, unlike Canon's showcase, which depicts actual sensor output that has not been spliced together Frankenstein-style.



Yep. Here's the original shot of the Cheetah's on shutter stock, likely shot on Canon or Nikon... 







http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-241593313/stock-photo-cheetah-cubs-on-termite-mount.html?src=4G2JpTz1_Ar_ER0eaHZ_3g-1-49


----------



## fish_shooter (Oct 28, 2015)

Good call! It looks like Sony's "demo" is a fake!


mouellic said:


> chromophore said:
> 
> 
> > That video clearly is a simulation, not actual output from this sensor. It's obviously a composite of different images, unlike Canon's showcase, which depicts actual sensor output that has not been spliced together Frankenstein-style.
> ...


----------



## scyrene (Oct 29, 2015)

What a truly awful video. It tells us nothing but the name (ugh). At least the original Canon demo video had actual footage.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2015)

I remember Nikon being called out for a advertisement actually shot with a Canon camera a few years ago. Advertising agencies are pretty clueless when it comes to stuff like this.


----------

